# Adding Signature



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

How do I go about adding a signature to my posts?

Tried looking on my profile page and can't seem to see the option?


----------



## Jo[email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Orpheous said:


> How do I go about adding a signature to my posts?
> 
> Tried looking on my profile page and can't seem to see the option?


You need to be a gold member to have a signature.


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Orpheous said:


> How do I go about adding a signature to my posts?
> 
> Tried looking on my profile page and can't seem to see the option?


I asked the same question a while back dude ...

Need to get your post count up - Not sure what it is to get gold memeber? @[email protected] you know?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Prospect said:


> I asked the same question a while back dude ...
> 
> Need to get your post count up - Not sure what it is to get gold memeber? @[email protected] you know?


A years membership and so many posts


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> A years membership and so many posts


Well thank you very much!!

On the road to a years memebership soon!! Woop Woop!!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

1000 posts i think


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Martyn444 said:


> I prefer to read this kind of nice stuff. The quality of content is fine and the conclusion is good. Thanks for the post.


Welcome to UKM


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Prospect, see this post about membership levels.


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> @Prospect, see this post about membership levels.


Thanks GB


----------

